# AARP Letter



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

CHECKED IT OUT...THIS IS TRUE, SHE SENT IT IN SEPTEMBER 2009.

This was sent to Mr. Barry Rand who is the Executive Director of AARP.

THIS LADY NOT ONLY HAS A GRASP OF 'THE SITUATION' BUT AN INCREDIBLE COMMAND OF THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE!

This has been authenticated by Snopes -
<http://www.snopes.com/aarp

Dear Mr. Rand,

Recently you sent us a letter encouraging us to renew our lapsed membership in AARP by the requested date. I know it is not what you were looking for, but this is the most honest response I can give you. Our gap in coverage is merely a microscopic symptom of the real problem, a deepening lack of faith.

While we have proudly maintained our membership for several years and have long admired the AARP goals and principles, regrettably, we can no longer endorse it's abdication of our values. Your letter specifically stated that we can count on AARP to speak up for our rights, yet the voice we hear is not ours. Your offer of being kept up to date on important issues through DIVIDED WE FAIL presents neither an impartial view nor the one we have come to embrace. We do believe that when two parties agree all the time on everything presented to them, one is probably not necessary. But, when the opinions and long term goals are diametrically opposed, the divorce is imminent. This is the philosophy which spawned our 200 years of government.

Once upon a time, we looked forward to being part of the senior demographic. We also looked to AARP to provide certain benefits and give our voice a power we could not possibly hope to achieve on our own. AARP gave us a sense of belonging which we no longer enjoy. The Socialist politics practiced by the Obama administration and empowered by AARP serves only to raise the blood pressure my medical insurance strives to contain. Clearly a conflict of interest there!

We do not understand the AARP posture, feel greatly betrayed by the guiding forces that we expected to map out our senior years and leave your ranks with a great sense of regret. We mitigate that disappointment with the relief of knowing that we are not contributing to the problem anymore by renewing our membership. There are numerous other organizations which offer discounts without threatening our way of life or offending our sensibilities.

This Presidential Administration scares the living daylights out of us. Not just for ourselves, but for our proud and bloodstained heritage. But even more importantly for our children and grandchildren. Washington has rendered Soylent Green a prophetic cautionary tale rather than a nonfiction scare tactic. I have never in my life endorsed any militant or radical groups, yet now I find myself listening to them. I don't have to agree with them to appreciate the fear which birthed their existence. Their borderline insanity presents little more than a balance to the voice of the Socialist mindset in power. Perhaps I became American by a great stroke of luck in some cosmic uterine lottery, but in my adulthood I CHOOSE to embrace it and nurture the freedoms it represents as well as the responsibilities it requires.

Your website generously offers us the opportunity to receive all communication in Spanish. ARE YOU KIDDING??? Someone has broken into our 'house', invaded our home without our invitation or consent. The President has insisted we keep the perpetrator in comfort and learn the perp language so we can communicate our reluctant welcome to them.

I DON'T choose to welcome them.

I DON'T choose to support them.
I DON'T choose to educate them.
I DON'T choose to medicate them, pay for their food or clothing.
American home invaders get arrested.
Please explain to me why foreign lawbreakers can enjoy privileges on American soil that Americans do not get?
Why do some immigrants have to play the game to be welcomed and others only have to break & enter to be welcomed?

We travel for a living. Walt hauls horses all over this great country, averaging over 10,000 miles a month when he is out there. He meets more people than a politician on caffeine overdose. Of all the many good folks he enjoyed on this last 10,000 miles, this trip yielded only ONE supporter of the current administration. One of us is out of touch with mainstream America. Since our poll is conducted without funding, I have more faith in it than one which is power driven.

We have decided to forward this to everyone on our mailing list, and will encourage them to do the same. With several hundred in my address book, I have every faith that the eventual exponential factor will make a credible statement to you.

I am disappointed as hell.

I am scared as hell.

I am MAD as hell, and I'm NOT gonna take it anymore!

Walt & Cyndy
Miller Farms Equine Transport


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Great letter lets do our part and foward it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I have never in my life endorsed any militant or radical groups, yet now I find myself listening to them.


This is a very good point. When we get a Marxist that is a radical Muslim sympathizer people automatically start listening to the other side. The problem is this administration has no credability so Americans are looking for credability somewhere. The old trick of demonizing the right doesn't work when the left has become so radical and it's is apparent to the populace. More and more people are listening to Rush Limbaugh. They still demonize him, but when they do people automatically give him more credability. The left has lost so much credability that anyone they attack automatically gains credability status with most people. Right now there is nothing the left can do more to give credability to Rush, Glen Beck, Sean Hannity, Sarah Palin, or anyone else on the right, than attack them. 
Remember all the false stories we read on this form about Palin? Who do you think that gave credability to? It gave credability to everyone who liked her, and undermined the credability of those who opposed her. People are not that impressed with credability these days, but they still spot bs like a pile of fresh poo. I guess it's like beauty being only skin deep, but ugly is to da bone.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

exactly, the moderate dems, if there is such a group, realize many voters hate the left wing kooks and are worried they are dragging the party popularity into the gutter. Howard Dean, Pelosi, Reid and Dodd are all putting the party at extreme risk and Obama is sitting back, in agreement. the 2010 election will likely be a debacle for the dems and many see it coming.


----------

